# Hey Ken!



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You sign up yet?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

How was my flying today? 




You ready next week? You can fly my trainer. I dont need it anymore. :slimer:


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

You take any pictures today Biff?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> You take any pictures today Biff?


I should of.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ken, via your phone call. If you want my trainer complete, this what you need to buy me.

Futaba flight pack.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMHB1&P=0

Magnum 52 fo-stoker

http://www.hobbypeople.net/gallery/210851.asp

The plane is free!

All you have to do is change out receivers for your DX7 whatever and change a wire in the connectors I think.


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

*Trainer*

Gary,

About the trainer. I will think about it. It's a great deal. I am still working on the Pete-n-Poke. I think I am going to start next with the Sopwith Camel before going to the Balsa Pup kit. It will refresh my memory on what's ..what. I am still working on the radio. There is just to much stuff on it. They have made it so much more complicated with all this menu stuff that I do not need. I totally forgot that all JR equipment is backwards. I would not have bought the JR if I would have remembered this. I might slow down before buying anything else to make sure I get exactly what I want. After over 12 years of being out of this sport I forgot almost everything.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Glad you finally made it!


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

*Pete*

Gary,

Here is the Pete again. As you can see there is very little room for radio equip. The radio manual says to extend the 2 receivers but I believe that is impossible. It looks like I am going to have to just cram everything in there. What do the instructions on your plans say? Are you suppose to build a battery compartment or something?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill look at my instructions when I get home. You need to clean up that foam job on the reciever pack. Trim away what you dont need and wrap it with strapping tape. Depending where you center of gravity is, will determine where you put the battery and where the receiver ends up. If the plane is nose heavy, try to fit the battery behind the servos. If your lucky, you can fit the battery right behind the tank and the receiver between the battery and the servo tray. Try that first and then check the CG.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And center those servo arms. They need to be as close to 90 degrees as possible.


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

*Servo Arms*

They are as centered as they will go.


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

*Out of the Box*

Gary,

Well I finally took the Camel out of the box. Here is some pic's of it. I feel guilty getting ready to build a WWI ARF. Isn't that suppose to be against the law??


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Photo said:


> Gary,
> 
> Here is the Pete again. As you can see there is very little room for radio equip. The radio manual says to extend the 2 receivers but I believe that is impossible. It looks like I am going to have to just cram everything in there. What do the instructions on your plans say? Are you suppose to build a battery compartment or something?


I was pretty busy today at work and didnt read your question very well. When you say the two receivers, do you mean the 2 antennea wires?

BTW, I was doing some research on the P&P again. This is NOT a trainer and with the .30, your going to be way underpowered. Remember the guy with the Pipe Cub Sunday and how he said it flew? The P&P is worse than that. It takes alot of rudder/airlon coorderation. And most guys fly it with a OS .46AX. If you just have to fly that plane, at least put the Magnum .52 in it.

Also, youll need to do a better job with those servo arms. Or buy a better camera! :tongue:

Look, I'm fixing to strip the engine and electronics back out my trainer so I can finish up my Four Star 40. Heres the deal. This plane would be perfect for your Magnum 52, the problem is, I have the throttle tube running down the right side as all 4 strokes are set up. In order to install your 2 stroke, we would have to route another throttle tube on the left side. It's not that big of a deal though.

If you wanna come over to my place, we can install your radio stuff and the motor in a couple of hours if you have the time. My time is sorta short so it would have to be between 4-7 pm on weekdays. I'm 4 miles from the field, so it wouldn't be that much further than you allready drive.

Youll have to buy the beer though. :cheers:

I need to see you get flying and this is the quickest way to do so. You can have the plane, or knowing you, youll buy something that you wont need later and we can trade. lol

BTW, FishermanX is Andy. Justin is also another plane/car guy.

Call me.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Photo said:


> Gary,
> 
> Well I finally took the Camel out of the box. Here is some pic's of it. I feel guilty getting ready to build a WWI ARF. Isn't that suppose to be against the law??


I like!  Thats gonna be a sweet plane with the Saito 100 bro! Post build pics.


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

*Receivers*

The unit comes with a set of 2 receivers. One larger than the other connected with 8" of wire. You are suppose to mount one vertical and the other horiz.


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

Post build pics? Are you kiddin? It's an ARF.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi Ken!


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

*Receiver*

Here is a photo of the receiver


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello Andy..what's up? I went and watched Gary fly the other day. He was a real cool hand Luke pilot.


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

Gary,

I will take you up on that. What day?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Photo said:


> Gary,
> 
> I will take you up on that. What day?


Tomarrow is good with me!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Photo said:


> Post build pics? Are you kiddin? It's an ARF.


ARFs are still legal! :camera:

Use a better camera though. lol


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

Where and what time?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Photo said:


> Where and what time?


Call me.


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

Gary,

That Pete you have is a 2 seater I believe which needs a bigger engine. I think this one is an older 1 seater.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm beginning to think you don't have a P&P.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hey, lets make it Thursday.


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

*Sopwuth*

Well here it is. Ready to be put together. I'm telling you building a WWI ARF is a crime.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Dude, those wheels are awsome!  That makes the whole plane work~

How's the quality and give us more info, would a 26cc gas engine fit?

I like!


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

Garym

How in the hell would I know if a 26cc gas engine will work...remember I just got back into RC after 13 years.


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

I am watching the movie "The Blue Max" right now. The Fokker D-VII Rules. It's my next plane.


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

*Sopwith*

Here is the motor mounts. Everything is pre-drilled and tapped with metal bushings. I hate to change everything but was hoping the Saito 100's exhaust would go under the plane. Also the cowl will definitely have to be cut to allow room for the head.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Photo said:


> Garym
> 
> How in the hell would I know if a 26cc gas engine will work...remember I just got back into RC after 13 years.


Reading, lots and lots of reading! Using the search function and reading even more. :smile:

http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/forumid_226/tt.htm


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Photo said:


> Here is the motor mounts. Everything is pre-drilled and tapped with metal bushings. I hate to change everything but was hoping the Saito 100's exhaust would go under the plane. Also the cowl will definitely have to be cut to allow room for the head.


Itll be just fine, nail it! Turn the pipe a little to run straight underneath and all is good.


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

*Cowl*

Here it is mounted. The Saito 100 presented alot of problems. Sometimes it is better to listen to the mfg. suggestions. The Saito 100 sticks out 1/2 inch to much which makes the dummy engine not fit with the cowl. I really wanted the look of a cylinder engine on this plane so it had to be. The mfg. recommended a 91 and I bet it is because it is 1/2 inch shorter. To make the 100 work I had to cut away a piece of the engine compartment which I have circled in red. I did not want to do this for the vibration of this 4-stroke could present a problem here for this area is a serious part of the structure of the plane. The engine had to be mounted back deep or you could not get the cowl and dummy cylinders over the engine. This presents another problem which I have not fixed yet. Mow it is impossible to get a glo plug starter on the plug. The plug is right up against the firewall. I am going to have to cut away part of the firewall to stick it in. Also because the engine is so far back the throttle cable will be at its very end. I believe it will work but it's gonna be tight.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Ken, cool plane bro! And there is nothing wrong with building an ARF!!!!

I wouldn't worry about the Saito hurting anything the way you have it set up. I stuffed the same engine into my Funtana X 50. It required some cutting and even trimming on the firewall. I have not had any issues with durability, and that's a 3D plane which gets abused more than that Camel ever will. Keep an eye on it, but you should be fine.


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

Another problem I have ran into is now with the engine so far back you cannot get to the idle screw. The idle screw points straight down so it is going to be a task with the engine running. Don't want to cut off another thumb. I am going to have to do some serious examining here and figure a way to get to the plug with a glo starter and then get to the idle screw. I already heat shrinked some tube on the screw and will probably make a hole in the bottom somewhere.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ken, the Saito 91 and 100 have the same footprint. The 100 just has a bigger bore. Dont sweat the cut out for the intake or the idle screw. Nobody uses the idle screw anyway. You do that with the throttle trim on your radio.

The throtlle may be a bit of a challenge though. Let me help you with that. I know some tricks and being able to solder is a must with cable.

Sorry I didnt get to you sooner. The last 2 days have been a trip. From what I understand, I am about to be promoted to a mechanical/electronic engineer with sub titles of metrologist and engineering lab mangager. So I have been pretty busy and didn't have much time for the net. lol

And yes, I expect Fries with that Shake!


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

*cowl*

Well today was not what I expected. I got up went into the shed thinking I'm gonna throw this cowl on in 10 minutes and be out of here. That was 9 hours ago. Nothing went as planned and it just got worse as time progressed. My perfect cowl cutting job that I stayed up to midnight last night is now history. First to get to the idle screw without cutting your arm off I heat shrunk tubing onto it but it would not fit into the cow. I was to be able to get to that adjustment and still stay safe. Then the throttle arm would not fit because the engine was right into the firewall so a clevis was out of the question. I then went old school and bent a metal line and said that's it...but not to be The engine sits to high so the throttle line hole had to be cut large to allow for all the up and down movement of the metal line. This is something I will have to remedy before it goes in the air. The nice cowl cutting job came to an end also. Once the dummy engine was cemented in it would not go over the shaft and cylinder heads. I tried everything but it had to be cut away. It now looks 3rd grade and there is really no way to fix it without getting another cowl and dummy cylinder. And now we come to another issue. I had to cut away the firewall to get a glo plug starter on the plug. There is absolutely no way that I can see to be able to do this without dremel tooling a big hole...and that is exactly what I did. As you can see from the photo's it is a mess. I can not accept this and will have to come up with a cure. I wish I had another cowl and dummy head.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ken, do NOT grind on stuff with an open carb and pipe.

Put the plane down for now. Sign up, use the search function on RCU. Read, read read! Learn to fly a trainer before trashing a Pup. Building and flying RC planes is very difficult and takes time.

Edit, yes I did!

http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/forumid_226/tt.htm

Read, study and learn. Your a smart guy!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And listen. The glow plug thing? Youll have to use a remote set up and I think I mentioned a fuel dot?


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes I know I already have the fuel dot. As far as the remote I do not believe there is room. It is that tight.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Ken, you gonna have something to fly this weekend?

Biff, hows the 4*40 comming along?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Slowly. lol


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

I am not sure. I am going to meet the Biff man tonight. When I get done with this Camel in a few week....you wanna take her up for me?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Photo said:


> I am not sure. I am going to meet the Biff man tonight. When I get done with this Camel in a few week....you wanna take her up for me?


Your trainer will be ready tonight. Hit that sim and you should be ready on Sunday. :dance:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ken, this is the ARF version of the plane Im building now, and the 40 size of my blue plane. This is a good deal.

http://houston.craigslist.org/tag/1433578459.html


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Photo said:


> I am not sure. I am going to meet the Biff man tonight. When I get done with this Camel in a few week....you wanna take her up for me?


 Sure. just make sure it aint gonna fall apart in the sky on me. I took up Biffs uglystick for the first time and when I tried to land it something went wrong and it dove straight into the runway. I still feel really bad about it.


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

*Flying*

If it happens..it happens. That's why I bought an ARF.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Andy can handle it fine if it was built right. I screwed up my elevator hinges on the ugly stick and I knew it before hand. The worst 3 words in rc planes are, 

Itll be ok.

Or

Thats close enough.


----------



## Photo (Oct 19, 2009)

Where in the heck did you get the nickname Biff


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Photo said:


> Where in the heck did you get the nickname Biff


Because I started the Biff Racing Team!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary said:


> Andy can handle it fine if it was built right. I screwed up my elevator hinges on the ugly stick and I knew it before hand. The worst 3 words in rc planes are,
> 
> Itll be ok.
> 
> ...


LOL.....

Followed by... she's going down!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It was all me bro! Not Andy's fault at all. That kinda why I am on Kens case. You just can't hack out a piece of balsa and expect it to fly.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I wasn't really directing that at anyone in-particular. I was just saying that's something you might expect to hear if you say close enough, or it'll be ok.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> I wasn't really directing that at anyone in-particular. I was just saying that's something you might expect to hear if you say close enough, or it'll be ok.


Exactly! Allthough with these Four Stars, you could build two left wings, duct tape a cinder block to it and itll still fly. lol


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Had to make a comment.*

I fly in short bursts about 4-5 ft from the ground but Yep I know Biff. :walkingsm


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hey Biggy, you should come check us out. These planes are cool!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ken, you were asking about my drill press? Its next to the lathe which is next to the Mill. LOL

5500 sq. ft. of pure engineering lab.


----------

